# Mosquitoes



## norcal (May 22, 2011)

Our rabbits are under the trees & the mosquitoes are horrible there most of the day.   What can I do?   

I could cover the sides w/ netting, but they would just get in from the bottom.   Can't cover the bottom, pee, poop, yuck.   ???

They seem a bit bothered, but I can't really tell?


----------



## patandchickens (May 22, 2011)

Could you mosquito-screen the sides of the bottom too -- like, all the way down to the ground, making the front openable for cleanout?

It's going to be a baaaad year for skeeters in a whole lot of the US and Canada...

Pat


----------



## dewey (May 22, 2011)

Ovitrol wipes are supposed to be safe for even rabbits and gerbils according to the manufacturer.  Wow, pricey, though, and it'd be terrible if they had a reaction to them.  

The small EZ Up canopies are fairly cheap and netting sides can be added to drape it all.  Or a pvc frame could be fashioned over the cages for draping with netting, with the cages well inside the frame and netting to give easier access for you.  If there's a branch overhead to hang something on, netting can be threaded onto an embroidery hoop and hung overhead to let drape over the cages.

Hope you find a solution that works for you.   

.


----------



## doubled (May 23, 2011)

I live in Central Florida, wooded property, cages next to woods. I went to TSC and bought one of the timed barn misters, you put in a can of FLY/Mosq. spray set the timer and it goes off. Will not get rid of them all but sure puts a dent in the population. Don't know if it kills them or runs them off      , either way it sure helped.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 24, 2011)

The mosquito net is a brilliant idea, I live next to a very slow moving creek.  I wonder if it would work for flies?


----------



## currycomb (May 24, 2011)

would think a netting would work for all flying insects.


----------



## dewey (May 24, 2011)

The netting works good for flies, for rabbits and chicken runs, too.


----------



## norcal (May 24, 2011)

Are mosquitoes really a concern?  I mean, is it a concern - that you all are proactive about?  Or do you think the rabbits are getting along okay?     

Does this make sense?


----------



## doubled (May 25, 2011)

In my case its mostly for me, but I dont like to see any animal I'm keeping in stress, they are constantly flipping their ears and the bugs land on the corners of their eyes. So I guess its both for them and me. I don't cuddle my animals they are for eating not petting but I do take good care of my animals......


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 25, 2011)

I agree with doubled.  It's a combo of both.  My greatest concern is for the animals welfare, around here the mosquitoes are thick in the summer.  I wonder if anybody knows if Rabbits can get heart worms from them like dogs do?


----------



## norcal (May 25, 2011)

doubled said:
			
		

> In my case its mostly for me, but I dont like to see any animal I'm keeping in stress, they are constantly flipping their ears and the bugs land on the corners of their eyes. So I guess its both for them and me. I don't cuddle my animals they are for eating not petting but I do take good care of my animals......


So, do you net your set-up, or are they indoors?


----------



## Legacy (May 25, 2011)

I don't have a mosquito problem because I have a lot of chickens. Maybe that would be an option. Even a few chickens might help.


----------



## kayla_sayswa (May 26, 2011)

How much area are we talking?  Could you build a pvc hoop structure to cover the cages all the way to the ground with netting, just for the mosquito season?


----------



## norcal (May 26, 2011)

No, I have no more money to spend on the animals.  
Wish I did.

I have chickens & I still have mosquitoes, they only free-range a few days a week.


----------



## Legacy (May 27, 2011)

My rabbit cages are in my chicken pen. It's very large and has a lot of trees for shade, so it's really the only place we don't have to worry about mosquitoes.


----------



## doubled (May 27, 2011)

norcal said:
			
		

> doubled said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the timed sprayer with mosq./fly spray, goes off every 15 minutes, I have 40 to 60 rabbits, they are all outside in wire cages under an open on all sides pole shed. 20' x 25'.


----------

